# Best vintage coaster brake hub?



## Ace356 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi to everyone,

I would like to get your opinions to this question. What is the best made vintage hub to put on a balloon tire bike that you would trust to stop you and be great to take apart and maintain? Would it be a New Departure,Morrow,Bendix etc. Thanks for reading!

Ace356


----------



## krazi (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had best luck with bendix rearends.

krazi


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jan 15, 2007)

depends what vintage,and what you want to do.pre war,i likke the morrows,and for distance,the 2 speed new departure d.d. hubs. early post war,the morrow,and early oil plate bendix hubs. '60's,the best/easiest to rebuild is the red band 2 bendix. keith


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2007)

I've always like new departures


----------



## sam (Jan 15, 2007)

I do like Bendix for good stopping and easey to rebuild.Red band is number 1 but the Mexico 76s are good just don't look as great.
I do agree with what Keth said about year etc for the other hubs.Really wouldn't want to bup a mx 76 on a great looking vintage Ballooner ---but on a kustom cruzer they would work OK


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jan 15, 2007)

problem w/the new departures is,it's way too easy to shear off the flanges on the disc's,when you stop,going down hills,etc;especially the copper ones! keith
:eek:


----------

